# Bsn Mass Stack



## yazy10 (Jan 9, 2009)

comments on bsn mass stack.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 10, 2009)

yazy10 said:


> comments on bsn mass stack.




Never tried it but if you are going to buy it do not go to GNC. Buy it here.

BSN PRODUCTS


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2009)

Its junk.


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2009)

It is very overpriced for what it is, and deffinately don't buy it at gnc! If your sold on buying it then try sbmuscle for it and save some cash.


----------



## BIG BOY FITNESS (Jan 12, 2009)

The Stack We Sell :

N.O. Xplode is great, PRE

Cell- Mass is average Ethyl Ester-Beta creatine supp. POST

Nitrix works for vascularity, when your on it. which is good for the self- esteem. DAILY

Volumize  All inclusive BCAA and Minerals  DAILY

Nothing special, but Def, well rounded. 

No complaints or side effects, which is key. 

Def. do not go to GNC, haha


----------



## Hench (Jan 12, 2009)

^^^


----------



## nni (Jan 12, 2009)

no good.


----------



## egodog48 (Jan 12, 2009)

Id agree with the majority of posts here.  I actually tried it in my preresearch days (all except for volumize) and it worked well, but its not very cost efficient.  If you have the extra cash, try it for a month, but Id say there are other options out there that are cheaper and more effective.


----------



## kaziol (Jan 12, 2009)

This is good or not??


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 12, 2009)

kaziol said:


> This is good or not??



Read all the posts before yours...


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 12, 2009)

BIG BOY FITNESS said:


> The Stack We Sell :
> 
> N.O. Xplode is great, PRE
> 
> ...



I believe that sbmuscle is the only web store on this board.


----------



## ShawNN (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice Stack!!! for mass stack


----------

